
Shopify's Black Friday Live Map of Sales Revenue and Orders - silexia
https://datastories.shopify.com/?itcat=blog&itterm=383054184482
======
jlgaddis
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21661431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21661431)

